# Tired on Clen?



## Hubauer (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I just started some clenbuterol to lean out, but I have an issue with it. I started as follows:
Day 1: 40mcg
Day 2: 40mcg
Day 3: 60mcg
Day 4: 80mcg

I've read 100 reviews saying the brand I bought is legit, but I feel dead tired all the time. I know it's not a CNS stimulant, and I'm guessing the effect is from action on beta-1 adrenergic receptors. As a side note, I am getting 7-8 hours of sleep a night, so I know it's not just sleep deprivation.

*Has anyone else experienced this? What would cause it?*

I read the Clen FAQ and searched the boards, but so far I've only found _one_ post about clen making someone lethargic. On the bright side, my source was relatively cheap, had great customer service, and I got the stuff in about 3 days. PM me if you want to know who it is, not sure if I'm allowed to post it here.


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 14, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Hey guys, I just started some clenbuterol to lean out, but I have an issue with it. I started as follows:
> Day 1: 40mcg
> Day 2: 40mcg
> Day 3: 60mcg
> ...


 
Have you been experiencing any of clens other tell tail signs such as sweats, shakes etc?

I've heard of people hitting a weak point on clen but more so after the 1-1 1/2 week period, not 4 days.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 14, 2011)

A good friend of mine actually gets sleepy, lethargic, and just out-of-it on clen or ECA. I've yet to fully understand why or how, but she seems to just be wired differently (almost in the way that adderall will calm down those with ADHD, but hits me and most people i know like the speed that it is)


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 14, 2011)

DLEATO said:


> Have you been experiencing any of clens other tell tail signs such as sweats, shakes etc?
> 
> I've heard of people hitting a weak point on clen but more so after the 1-1 1/2 week period, not 4 days.



I had some minor shakes today at 80mcg, but not untolerable. I think I am sweating more in the gym, but not too bad outside.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 14, 2011)

I get really tired and my strength takes a nose dive. My 255/400/500 dropped to 225/355/450 when on clen and I barely felt like training. I'm now on t3 and aas and much happier.


----------



## CG (Sep 14, 2011)

Clen wooops my ass too. I mean fall asleep beat. Last cycle I drank half a cup of coffee with 100 mcg's and I was shaking like a leaf. For a fucking day lol. It was great

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovethislife (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm up to 100mcg a day right now and I get the muscle cramps and occasionally sweat a bit  when not doing anything but as for the shakes and stuff it doesn't really affect me and I am one of those people that get super tired on clen just want to sleep the day away lol


----------



## moresize (Sep 15, 2011)

Clen may work but always felt like crap when running it.


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys... good to know it's not all in my head.


----------

